# Vaping e liquid



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi

Looking for some eliquid brand recommendations. Tried vaping in the past but didn't really get into it at the time. Have currently been of the cigs for 3 months and the e cig has pulled me through. I would like to buy in bulk but so many manufacturers out there I don't know if some brands are better than others.

Side note for anyone wanting to stop smoking then try the smoke free app. A member on here sent me a screen shot showing how many cigs he has went without in the 3 years since he stopped and that figure alone has made me determined to quit after 28 years.

Cheers


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for some eliquid brand recommendations. Tried vaping in the past but didn't really get into it at the time. Have currently been of the cigs for 3 months and the e cig has pulled me through. I would like to buy in bulk but so many manufacturers out there I don't know if some brands are better than others.
> 
> ...


Stock up on patches and buy a dummy to suck. Show some will power man, you'll live longer.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:lol: I thought 3 months off was showing will power! I was a chain smoker tbh, I plan on getting 0mg e liquid but vaping helps as its the routine I miss the most


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

bhoy78 said:


> :lol: I thought 3 months off was showing will power! I was a chain smoker tbh, I plan on getting 0mg e liquid but vaping helps as its the routine I miss the most


It's killing you mate ... and there's no long term data on e cigs yet either.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

True mate I was just taking it as the lesser of 2 evils. I find I vape quite a lot, maybe should cut it down then stop completely


----------



## anatemtyn (Sep 2, 2021)

Ohh man, I understand you so freaking much. When I decided to quit smoking, I thought vaping would help me, and it would still be better when compared to cigarettes. I am not saying that I am wiser than all those scientists who keep saying that vaping is even worse. But, there is a fact, I don't cough anymore, as I did when I was smoking cigarettes. And in general, I feel much better. If you are still looking for some suitable e-liquids, I can recommend https://www.thevapecig.co.uk/e-liquid.html. I am only shopping from there.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I had Zyban after smoking for over 20 years and gave up in 2 weeks. It does f*ck up your brain though, it was designed to stop fat people eating chocolate.. but essentially reverses the pleasure of something during the 2 weeks of taking the medicine at the 1st dose, and then when you stop doing that thing.. instils the satisfaction for not doing those things anymore. I expect it could be used for any sort of addiction... I have a feeling it might be banned now..


----------



## Jan135 (11 mo ago)

You could try to make your own liquid. There are plenty of tutorial how to do it. It may seem to be a little complicated, but once you get to it, it's actually simple. You can eperiment with your own flavours or look up the recipes online, taste them all you want and make them in bulk yourself. I've been doing that for years before i quit. Can be troblesome to get ingriedients sometimes, but it's worth it. You basically get premium quality liquid, but way cheaper.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm on Aramax tobacco flavoured 3mg. Have been off the cigs mostly for 7 years - apart from the odd going off the wagon on a night of drinking. I will say though - swapping smoking for vaping was the worst thing I ever did. I used to smoke 5-6 roll ups/day, now I vape way more than I ever used to smoke and my reliance on nicotine has increased dramatically.


----------

